# Logan 920 Reverse Gears



## Falcody (Sep 25, 2016)

Anybody out there with a 920 or a 922 Logan that can tell me how many teeth the reversing gears have? Also, does anybody know if the DP on the gears on the 11" 920 is 16, or 20?

Thanks all
Cody


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 25, 2016)

I've not used an 11" Logan.
But, does this link help?
http://www.lathe.com/Change_Gears/index.htm

Daryl
MN


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 25, 2016)

I just converted that HTM file to PDF and put it into the Logan/Wards manuals category (folder) in DOWNLOADS.

Also, see in the same folder "Logan 11 in Change Gears.pdf".  According to this, the 920 gears were mostly 16 DP with a few 20 DP.  The chart gives old and new part numbers.  I don't recall where I found this, but it is apparently one page out of some Logan manual.


----------



## Falcody (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, after looking at a picture of the change gears, what I'm looking for is information on the "idler gears". I've just always called them reversing gears.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 29, 2016)

If I'm reading the catalog below correctly the 11" lathes used 20DP with 34 teeth for the reversing gears.   Check out pages 14 and 15:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/logan-lathe-parts-catalog-lp-95-pdf.2626/

This may be the source for the other shorter document for the 11". 

(I have an 10" 820 which appears to different)


----------



## Falcody (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2016)

I wasn't looking for the download , but thanks for it.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/logan-lathe-parts-catalog-lp-95-pdf.2626/
> 
> This may be the source for the other shorter document for the 11".



I think that you are correct.  I don't recall where I came across the one page, but I remember enlarging the drawing so that it was legible without zoom.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2016)

For the record, an Idler gear is any gear that, whatever else it is for, only reverses the lead screw rotation without affecting the spindle to lead screw ratio.  The OEM may call the gear several other things, like Tumbler, Reverse/Forward, Stud, etc.  Or just Idler.


----------

